# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Dianabol under the name Naposim?

## TwistedMind

Hello everyone could someone please give me some advice,
i have recived some Dianabol 's under the name Naposim they are pink and the same shape, but they do not have a dragon on them, they just plain, are they real please any advice would be good, as this is my first post and i am not sure, so i need the big boys like your slefs to help me out thanks

----------


## smokeyd

thought all naps were white

----------


## TwistedMind

Yes someone elshs told me that on this form i agree, with u i did a search and they were white, but the ones that i have got are DIANABOL 'S they are pink and have the right shape, but they do not have a dragon, or they just plain, do DIANABOL'S come plain pink as well? please advice me

----------


## smokeyd

shit they come in many many kinds, what brand are they? ask your source what lab they come from. never mind just take a picture and post on here

----------


## TwistedMind

i hope u could tell by the above 2 pix's i have done them by webcam thank you

----------


## MichaelCC

have to agree with "smokeyd" in this - we need to know brand name for it ... it looks like Anabols but without dragon on it ...

----------


## TwistedMind

I brought them off internet first time, so i called the guy and he said, he did not have any DIANABOL pink 5mg that i asked for, so he sent me them (above)? and he said they are better then Dianabol this is the description that i got hold of from the site.


It seems that the FDA decided the only people that were using it were athletes and that its clinical use did not justify its existence. It is still manufactured in some Eastern European countries. There are no legitimate oral forms found in Mexico, yet there is a vet version of injectable Dianabol available in some parts of Mexico called Metandiabol. It seems that only legit form of oral Dianabol comes from Eastern Europe - Romania under name Naposim. Dianabol which for some reason, athletes never seemed to get the type of dramatic size increases from the injectable that was so often seen with the orals. Since Dianabol has been taken off the market, there have been numerous counterfeit versions introduced. The most popular of which came in a small blue bottle with the generic name methandrostenolone . 


the above info is from that site ermm what do you say please advice me?

----------


## Coop77

I believe the pink 5mg dbol from thailand comes both with and without the dragon imprint. Don't assume they're fake because they don't have the dragon.

----------


## TwistedMind

> I believe the pink 5mg dbol from thailand comes both with and without the dragon imprint. Don't assume they're fake because they don't have the dragon.


Thank you" my only worry was that they are fake becuse they do not have the dragon, but as u have said above has made me feel better, thanks everyone, and anymore info would help

----------


## Win369

i have it too and its come with good result...

----------


## TwistedMind

> i have it too and its come with good result...


Hi win369 are yours the same as mine? no dragon? do they look the same in the above pic? if yes than i better start taking them  :Smilie:  thanks dude u have made me feel better, i just dont wana take something that could screw me up, i hope u understand what i mean

----------


## vBRAH

I'd say return them. If he didnt have the products you wanted in stock he should've have sold you any simple as that, get a refund dude

----------


## Coop77

Just thought I would add this. Someone said on another site that the company that makes the dbols didn't start using the dragon imprint until 2003. So pink dbols without the imprint could still be real, just old.

----------


## TwistedMind

thanks for the feed back guys, they seem fine ive been talking them, but i have started to have mood swings a lil, i guess, but i need to start having more and more food to eat that i am not doing,

thanks guys

----------


## smithy1982

i got the same ones as you. any decent results yet?

----------


## skeldno

my brother has the same as these so i had to come look them up as i was worried they were fake????

any results???

----------


## Adreja

I was using Naposim 5mg tabs while I was in Serbia. They are Romanian and are white round tabs that come in strips of 10 tabs.

----------


## Rx GEAR

Naposim....ummmm. Yummy.

----------


## Rhyno666

Thats right Adreja, the original NAPOSIM D-BOLS comes from Romania and they are round white 5mg tabs. I never heard of pink Naposim. By looking and the pics they look close like Thailand Anabol but fake once, those are not the real Thailand Anabol for sure, but it may be other company like British Dragon or different underground. Take and and you will see  :Wink:

----------


## jsweezy

How does naposim dbol compare in quality to the other available dbols?

----------


## NVR2BIG1

> How does naposim dbol compare in quality to the other available dbols?


3 words for Naposim dbol , THE CATS ASS!!! Best dbol you can use!!!

----------


## anabolic1979

i disagree i think akrihin russians are the best imo

----------


## omr3ht

Naposim is dianabol from Slovenia in Europe. It's pharmacy steroid Like Jelfa;s Metanabol.
Today most of Naposimin Europe are fakes.

----------


## belgian body-buider

real naposim from rumania

----------

